# Crown X2000 and X4000 on sale at Musician's friend



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Musician's Friend has the X2000 and X4000 on sale for $199 and $299 respectively... The X series is nothing but a rebadged XLI series made specifically for Musician's Friend and Guitar Central (kinda like how costco has the same item as other stores but with a different model #).. the X2000 is the same as the XLi 2500 and the X4000 is the same as the XLi 3500

X4000
X2000

they can't bridge into 4 ohms, or run on 2 ohms (most likely power supply limited), but the specs are RMS of 

4 ohms = 1350 W per channel
8 ohms = 1000 W per channel
Bridged at 8 ohms = 2700 watts per channel


I'm snagging one to use to power either 2 Stereo Integrity 18 D4's at 1000 watts each on 8ohms (I think 1350 is a bit too high for the SI 18's)... or a pair of Dayton Ultiamax's at 1350 per each one at regular 4 ohms....


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the x1000 for my front heights and am pleased with it. There have been some measurements proving distortion from the units, but I can't hear any, so that is what counts in my book. You can't beat $99 for a 200 wpc amp, much less a Crown. It runs quiet in comparison to my other amps as well.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

These amps good for running 9 ch surround? I need a second amp for 9ch.
I might not have room for a second amp though unless I build a AV rack.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I have 3 Crown X 1000 and I am very pleased, they weigh 30lb, and sound great. No fan noise either. Hey for $99 you can't beat it. I wonder how the x4000 compares to the Inuke 6000dsp when connected to two 18" subs. From what I have read the Inuke doesn't actually produce 3000 watts however the Crown does produce 1350watts. Crown does not fudge their numbers.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

xtinkshun said:


> I have 3 Crown X 1000 and I am very pleased, they weigh 30lb, and sound great. No fan noise either. Hey for $99 you can't beat it. I wonder how the x4000 compares to the Inuke 6000dsp when connected to two 18" subs. From what I have read the Inuke doesn't actually produce 3000 watts however the Crown does produce 1350watts. Crown does not fudge their numbers.


the Inuke numbers are rather bloated.. the real numbers are

Inuke 3000 
620 watts per chan at 4ohm
2200 watts bridged at 4ohm

Inuke 600 is LITERALLY 2 bridged Inuke 3000's in one case
sooooooo, 2200 watts a channel at 4ohms (and since it's 2 of the 3000's in one case it obviously can't be bridged any further)


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

What does that really equate to when connected to a 15" or 18" subwoofer? Could you actually hear a difference or would it be so slight you would need equipment to do so. Inuke 2200 watts @ 4 ohms compared to crown 1350 watts @ 4 ohms


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

xtinkshun said:


> I have 3 Crown X 1000 and I am very pleased, they weigh 30lb, and sound great. No fan noise either. Hey for $99 you can't beat it. I wonder how the x4000 compares to the Inuke 6000dsp when connected to two 18" subs. From what I have read the Inuke doesn't actually produce 3000 watts however the Crown does produce 1350watts. Crown does not fudge their numbers.


were do u get it for $99?All I can find is $200


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> were do u get it for $99?All I can find is $200


The X1000 USED to be on Muscian's Friend and Guitar Center for $99... you have to go into a physical guitar center though. they still have some for $99


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mike did they get more old stock in, and start the sale again?
I went to my local Guitar Center (in August), and they said the amps were discontinued. They searched all the dealers in my area, and they were all sold out (now some people have said that they were able to still find some. This was in August when the sale was current). I would bet that a lot of them are being flipped for a profit on eBay.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Mike did they get more old stock in, and start the sale again?
> I went to my local Guitar Center (in August), and they said the amps were discontinued. They searched all the dealers in my area, and they were all sold out (now some people have said that they were able to still find some. This was in August when the sale was current). I would bet that a lot of them are being flipped for a profit on eBay.


I don't know... Mine still had some yesterday


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> I don't know... Mine still had some yesterday


If anyone wants one they should tell their local store to get it from your store for them. :T


----------

